# USB Flash Drive Issue?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When your searching for music on the drive go to one of the bottom options, view folders or something like that, I'm sure that way you will be able to access your music. Sorry off the top of my head I can't remember exactly what that search option is called, but I do know it says something about folders. 

Noticed the same thing with my car, once you get to many songs random things stop showing up any other way I search for them. I actually have my drive set up just like yours(folder wise), except I added folders now for each type of music(rock, metal, country, ect.)


----------



## Sophie2208 (Sep 8, 2012)

Someone asked a similar question in a previous thread and apparently there is a song limit according to the car manual of 1000 songs:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/6394-usb-stick-song-limit.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kaoxt said:


> Hello, long time lurker just never posted or registered until now as I'm having a issue that is annoying me to no extent.
> 
> I purchased this Flash Drive: Amazon.com: SanDisk Cruzer Fit 16 GB USB Flash Drive SDCZ33-016G-B35: Electronics that I have read others have purchased here.
> 
> ...



kaoxt,
The infotainment system can only play back .mp3 and .wma files from a USB drive. So I would double check your file types to make sure they are all either a .mp3 and .wma file type. The first 10,000 songs should be recognized on the device if they are in the proper format. If you are continuing to have this issue please send me a PM with your VIN and I would be happy to look into this further for you. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

